# My 78 rabbit going back to original...



## bcvwmk1 (Oct 28, 2002)

I am sooooo happy. I found the best rabbit in the world. The guy I bought it from was a VW mechanic. He took care of the car till about 6 months ago when he lost interest in it. The engine runs like a new car. I've never heard a rabbit idle like this one. He added major sway bars, clear tails, lowering suspension, towers bars both up and down, front and back. There is NO rust on the car or the floor boards, or rear. It was also painted about 3 years ago, 2000+ VW metalic blue. The paint has to go though and the car will be brought back to it's original color silver.
Now... if I bring the car to it's original color, silver, add some 15 or 16's mags, large duckbill, new black carpet, re-done gti seats, factory tails, fender flairs, pop out mini front windows etc... Keep it for a few years. Will it or is it a collectors car being 25 years old and being a real German VW rabbit.










UPDATE: SUN: I took out all the door panels, seats, rear tray and it's counter parts, the tint, basically everything getting it ready to go into the paint shop. I found a "volksfest2001" participant badge in the car. Anyone that went to the show remember it??? Any pics of it.
This is what I want it to look like except being a 2dr.










[Modified by bcvwmk1, 6:16 AM 2-17-2003]


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (bcvwmk1)*

How much was it?


----------



## bcvwmk1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (CarLuvrSD)*

It costed me 4k. The car as I said before is rust free. It has a history and even had the original floor mats. I also found the original manual. I took everything out today. All the interior and the tint. I'm getting it ready to get painted with the original paint (metalic VW silver).
Together with the strong engine, the beefed up suspension (brand name sway bars both front and back, ajustable gas shocks, lowering springs, tower bars both up and down, front and back). I have never driven a rabbit like this in a while. It cuts corners like nothing. The engine idles like a new car. I have all the factory interior and exterior parts to make it showroom condition (atleast close).
I'll keep you posted. Cheers.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (bcvwmk1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now... if I bring the car to it's original color, silver, add some 15 or 16's mags, large duckbill, new black carpet, re-done gti seats, factory tails, fender flairs, pop out mini front windows etc... Keep it for a few years. Will it or is it a collectors car being 25 years old and being a real German VW rabbit.
[HR][/HR]​If this VW did not originally come with all the items you listed then it's value as a collectible car may be questioned by prospective buyers and may actually hurt it's appraised value. The age of a auto (25 years) has less influence on collectibilty than it's condition, how it compares to the original, stock model and how many were made and still exist. Before you invest a lot of time and $$$ in this project I STRONGLY urge you to visit an auto appraiser and ask them what this VW would appraise at in Mint or restored Mint condition. This might give you a better idea as to just how collectible this VW is and how much $$$$ you should spend on restoring it.


----------



## bcvwmk1 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (charlier)*

Everything is available to make it totoally original. I would like it to be a "VW affictionado collectors item". I would assume that even with the slight improvements in appearance and handling this wouldn't change much the fact that hundreds of guys out there are wanting and willing to have / buy a rust free German model A1.
from what I understand. A collectors item for an A1 is in question. I assume that it will not be worth anything in the thousands, but a collectors item in the sense that not many people can say they have an original German model A1. 
Besides that, in Canada, if a car is 25 yrs old and is totally original, one can add collectors plates on it. Mine willnever have them. Too many mods have been done. Besides i would like mine to be like the silver one.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (bcvwmk1)*

I think the future value of the car, assuming you make all these modifications, is going to be most dependant on the tastefulness and quality of the work done on it.
To me the mods that add value to a car are the ones that make it better rather than "different".
You just paid a very high price based on the year of the car. If it didn't have the mods you wanted, I doubt you would have bought it just based on condition. It would have seemed to exspensive, right?
I keep my eyes on Ebay pretty closely and have seen several near mint original condition late 70's Rabbit's and Dashers and they usually sell for about $2500 US. That's a good indication of what the market thinks they are worth. I'd be surprised to see one sell for more than $3k at auction, even with extremely low miles. GTi's should be worth more though, but they are also newer and more desreable in the first place.
The Rabbit is an economy sedan so I don't think it will ever be a real valuable colector car.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (CarLuvrSD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I keep my eyes on Ebay pretty closely and have seen several near mint original condition late 70's Rabbit's and Dashers and they usually sell for about $2500 US. That's a good indication of what the market thinks they are worth. I'd be surprised to see one sell for more than $3k at auction, even with extremely low miles. GTi's should be worth more though, but they are also newer and more desreable in the first place.
The Rabbit is an economy sedan so I don't think it will ever be a real valuable colector car. [HR][/HR]​You make some valid points however I must respectfully disagree that EBay is an indication regarding value. I have seen numerous auctions for VW items where bidders engage in a bidding war and an item goes for 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 times it's cost at a VW dealer. Many people on EBay bid with their "Clicks" and not their brains. Other auctions are bargains simply due to few, if any bidders.
FYI, I personally know of Older Water Cooled VWs that are appraised at significantly more than $2500 USD.


[Modified by charlier, 11:20 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (charlier)*

It gives a good idea if you watch enough auctions. It is true though, that the same car can sell for much more or less for no apparent reason. I've seen 6 or 7 sell in that same price range though, and they were all remarkably preserved examples.
I think the rarer a car is the more acurately E bay will reflect it's value. It certainly gives a better idea than looking through auto trader and then pricing your car based on prices you see there. Most of those cars don't sell, or don't get anywhere near the asking price.
One problem with Ebay that I'm aware of is that you have to judge the car based on subjective opinions and less than perfect pictures. So you also have to take into consideration the quality of the presentation and the trustworthyness of the seller.
You are right, there are a lot of variables.
I spend a lot of time on there lately. Because I am toying with the idea of starting my own on line dealership. I have been monitoring and tracking prices on the cars I'm interested in marketing. It would be nice if there was an Ebay blue book buth there isn't. What I'm learning is that you have to make an excelent presentation or have something truly special to get a good price. I've seen a few cars bring top dollar with just a couple of pics, because the seller claims it is in mint condition needing nothing. If the pics support the claim, people will bid anyways. I guess they figure that if the seller is that confidant in his product, that if they get there to pick up the car and it isn't as represented they can back out and get away with it.
What a car is appraised at, is not necesarily what it will bring at auction.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (CarLuvrSD)*

What a car is appraised at is a much better indication of it's value than EBay auctions. EBay, in most cases, is just like your neighboorhood auto auction.
Bidding the least amount of money for the best car. Take the came collector car to a regular auto auction and to a collector car auction. Chances are, it will bring more money at the collector car auction simply because the collector car auction has the target customer for the vehicle. This target customer has the in-depth knowledge about the product and their bids reflect a much more accurate value for the vehicle.
If the 100s of Ebay auctions I have seen involving VWs and VW parts are any indication, there are many EBay buyers out there that have no clue regarding the value of VWs and VW parts. How else can you explain why bidders have consistently bid $80, $100 or $120 for a part they can buy at a VW Dealer for $20. They simply believe the selling hype and bid with their "clicks" instead of their brains.
EBay is a great place to pick up cheap parts when no one bids on them.
It is also a place to stay away from when people with more money than brains engage in bidding wars over so called "Rare and No Longer Available Parts".


----------



## jgmgti (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (bcvwmk1)*

Congrats on the 78.I love mine especially coming out of a 97 VR6 GTI(Bistein H&R,TT exhaust ,gutted rear seat area,BBS RX wheels,Toyo T1S's,Autotech chip etc etc) Loved the car but wanted to get back to an old school MKI.*Build it the way you like it and disregard getting your money back out of it.Always cheaper to buy a restored car than to build one.For insurance get an appraisal for an agreed upon value,you'll pay more but if some idiot steals it or you wreck it you will be covered.Back up with lots of photos reciepts etc. Drive it and enjoy it.
jgmgti


----------



## JEJ3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (jgmgti)*

I'll help you return it to stock by taking the suspension if you wanna give it to me








The value is gonna be higher in your eyes but I doubt you bought it as an investment having paid top dollar for it.
Congrats!


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: My 78 rabbit going back to original... (JEJ3)*

If I had a MkI like that, I'd be aiming for this


----------

